# Modding a HP m9000z



## Pollux710 (Nov 15, 2008)

I bought this computer the HP m9000z media center about a year ago for school. Since then I've decided to upgrade the video card which in turn means I have to upgrade the power supply. This wouldve gone easy but HP keeps telling me it cant be done, though I've read about other people upgrading HPs themselves, I tried but there are a great many wires leading from the power supply to interesting places and the right side and top of the case cover is permanent. Would it be easier just to buy another case and transfer all the components to another or is upgrading still an option if I take it to a professional?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Trying to transfer to another case I think would be harder because of the front panel connectors are nonstandard on the motherboard.
Did you already get the new PSU?
You should have a 24 pin main and a 4 pin connector to the motherboard, then each drive will have a power connector CD/DVD, hard drives, floppy


----------



## Pollux710 (Nov 15, 2008)

I do, its an Antec 500W, the problem comes when removing the psu, it looks like theres a few connections that link from the psu to the power up button on the top of the case, then there are a few connectors that I cannot get to to the dvd/cd drives because the case cover is permanently attached to the frame.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I haven't had one of these apart but are you sure the wires from the switch actually go to the power supply usually they plug into the motherboard on the front panel connector
you should be able to get to the back of the drives where the power plugs go. 

Have a look here> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01353778&cc=se&lc=en&dlc=sv&product=3629361


----------



## zero9046 (Apr 1, 2008)

it should be no problem at all to switch out the power supply to add a new graphics card. I forget the model number of my HP desktop (6000 series?) but HP isn't that proprietary. You shouldn't have a cable going from the PSU to the power switch. Plus, as long as you don't move the components into a new case you shouldn't have to remove any of the front panel plugs. Its a sinch - with limited computer hardware know-how I took all the junk out of my original HP case and tossed it all (along with an Antec 550W and EVGA 8800GT) into an Antec 900 case.


----------

